# Why does no one make a quality aluminum bass boat?



## gotmuddy (Apr 25, 2012)

Why doesnt a manufacturer make a aluminum bass boat that compares to a fiberglass one? Surely its possible.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 25, 2012)

The question you should be asking is why dont they make them like they use to ? And alumacraft is where it's at man beats the crap out of a fiberglass boat anyday, only time i'd do fiberglass is in a speed boat and even then they'er praticly useless.


----------



## 200racing (Apr 26, 2012)

what makes you think ALUM. boats are sub-par. 

g3 now has a all metal transom and warranties there decks for life and it can be transferred. 

i cant stand working with fiberglass. the only time its worth the hassle to me is saltwater vessels when rough water in a way of life.


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2012)

They say xpress boats are up there in quality. Are you talking about hull formation where bass boats are smooth and rounded and tins are squarish?

I really like that new G3. I miss mine.


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 26, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> Why doesnt a manufacturer make a aluminum bass boat that compares to a fiberglass one? Surely its possible.



If you mean like Jim said "Hull shape", I read an article somewhere that it's really expensive to construct compound curves in metal. With fiberglass they can do it with wood and moulds and reuse the moulds to economize. With metal theres a lot of structural work to get it to keep it's shape.

That being said, theres lots of custom boat builders that would probably do it. When (notice I'm hopeful) I win the lottery I'd like one.


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2012)

Tracker had one a few years back that had decent reviews.

The Tracker Avalanche....................


----------



## gotmuddy (Apr 26, 2012)

I want a tin bass boat that I can throw a 150 or 200hp on and fish a tournament with. compound angles shouldnt be hard, you would just need a big forge.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 26, 2012)

Why can't you go with glass? If you are looking for that much HP you are going to have to settle for a Walleye or multi-species boat. Alumacract, Lund, Crestliner all make them.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 26, 2012)

muskiemike12 said:


> Why can't you go with glass? If you are looking for that much HP you are going to have to settle for a Walleye or multi-species boat. Alumacract, Lund, Crestliner all make them.




=P~


----------



## wihil (Apr 26, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> muskiemike12 said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't you go with glass? If you are looking for that much HP you are going to have to settle for a Walleye or multi-species boat. Alumacract, Lund, Crestliner all make them.
> ...



^^ What James said.

Heck with FG boats - what I want to see come back are the aluminum, DEEP/high wall, no frill's "V" utility boats that they used to turn out. Seems like if you want something that's deeper than a standard 20" transom boats, they're gonna sock it too you with extras out the wazoo. Bring back the basics!


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 26, 2012)

In all my years I can't remember seeing a transom deeper than 20". You can still buy plain Jane boats they are available. Look at the Lund Alaskan, up to 20'. You have to stop looking at the catalogs because they just put the eye catchers in there.


----------



## wihil (Apr 26, 2012)

I should have explained a little better - the transom height will always be ~20", what I meant was the outer wall height by the gunnels. An example of what I mean would be like the Starcraft/Smokercraft/etc Freedom series - it's got the 20" transom, then steps up a bit, and then steps up again to the sides - so in reality, the outer walls of the boat are 5" taller than the transom height. 

I think you're right, the Lund Alaskan is built the same way. Make more boats like that, but without all the bells and whistles -simple, utilitarian, and light for smaller more efficient motors. That's what I'd like to see return.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 26, 2012)

Who says they don't? :| 

https://www.tritonaluminum.com/showroom/

https://www.xpressboats.com/view/bass

The reason that you don't see more of them is because they start getting into the price range of glass boats. That's why Tracker quit producing the Avalanche.


----------



## riverrunner5891 (Apr 26, 2012)

https://www.xpressboats.com/view/bass

To Further the list...there is the link to the Xpress Bass Boats....seems pretty nice to me!


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 26, 2012)

muskiemike12 said:


> In all my years I can't remember seeing a transom deeper than 20". You can still buy plain Jane boats they are available. Look at the Lund Alaskan, up to 20'. You have to stop looking at the catalogs because they just put the eye catchers in there.


 g 3 angler series. guide v 143 t, guide v 14 cxt all 20" transom and at least 25" sides.the cxt is a reasonable price for what you get.


----------



## gotmuddy (Apr 27, 2012)

Xpress boats have always been nice looking boats. I wonder how one rides at 70mph though?


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2012)

Dear Santa,
All I want for Christmas is a Special Edition Xpress with a yamaha 300 hanging off the back. I have been a good boy this year!



















































:LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 27, 2012)

Jim said:


> Dear Santa,
> All I want for Christmas is a Special Edition Xpress with a yamaha 300 hanging off the back. I have been a good boy this year
> 
> 
> ...




+1 Can you say 90mph Tinboat?


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 27, 2012)

G3 used to make a tin that could handle a 200hp OB, but discontinued it I think. Saw one for sale on another forum about a month ago. with the weight reduction from going tin, you don't need 200, a 150 will probably scare the ^&*% outta of you if you're game to open it imo. :LOL2:


----------



## KRS62 (Apr 27, 2012)

How about War Eagle? 

KRS


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2012)

KRS62 said:


> How about War Eagle?
> 
> KRS



Another awesome boat! I drool when I'm on their website.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 27, 2012)

They never stopped making aluminum boats. Your just looking in the wrong place. 

Lund and Alumacraft have been around for over 5 decades. Heck my boat was built in '1967. It's 4 1/2 decades old and still doesn't leak. 

Whom every said they can't form complex angles in aluminum needs to look at thier tow vehicle. It's a hell of a lot easier and faster to form a hull from aluminum than fiberglass.


----------



## gotmuddy (Apr 28, 2012)

Hanr3 said:


> They never stopped making aluminum boats. Your just looking in the wrong place.
> 
> Lund and Alumacraft have been around for over 5 decades. Heck my boat was built in '1967. It's 4 1/2 decades old and still doesn't leak.
> 
> Whom every said they can't form complex angles in aluminum needs to look at thier tow vehicle. It's a hell of a lot easier and faster to form a hull from aluminum than fiberglass.


the thing I am looking for is a pro-level boat, all the bells and whistles.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 28, 2012)

Check this one out Muddy. I like the X21 and X19. A little pricy though.

https://www.xpressboats.com/view/bass#x21_anchor


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 28, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> the thing I am looking for is a pro-level boat, all the bells and whistles.



Oh in that case look at the pro level boats offered by both LUND and ALUMACRAFT. #-o 

https://www.lundboats.com/boats/2011-aluminum/pro-v-boats/2075-pro-v

https://www.alumacraft.com/2012-models/competitor-series/185-sport/#info

Like I said, they have been making aluminum boats for over half a century. Boats made for tournaments on big lakes, and I mean big lakes. Superior, Michigan, Erie. Kentucky Lake is a pond compared to these lakes. It's like 60 miles across Lake Michigan.

45 gallons of fuel powering a 225 big enough?
No, how about 60 gallons powering a 300hp, is that big enough?
Yes, aluminum hull.

Let's put Lake Michingan in comparison to Kentucky Lake. Kentucky lake is 160,300 acres. Roughly 2,064 miles of shoreline.
Lake Michigan is not usually referred to in acres, however it is 14,336,000 acres, or roughly 22,400 square miles. Not 22,400 miles of shore line, its 22,400 square miles of water.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4xLi6mfRb0


----------



## gotmuddy (Apr 29, 2012)

Hanr3 said:


> gotmuddy said:
> 
> 
> > the thing I am looking for is a pro-level boat, all the bells and whistles.
> ...



neither of those are bass boats.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 29, 2012)

Why?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 30, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> > They never stopped making aluminum boats. Your just looking in the wrong place.
> ...




As posted 5 other times, xpress boats offer this. You can even get a package with a Talon.. hows that for bells and whistles? lol


----------



## gotmuddy (Apr 30, 2012)

dyeguy1212 said:


> As posted 5 other times, xpress boats offer this. You can even get a package with a Talon.. hows that for bells and whistles? lol


xpress is looking to be the best. That x21 looks nice.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hanr3 said:


> Why?




Because it isn't a flat deck, low profile boat. It isn't really an opinion. LOL

The same reason why a fiberglass skiff isn't a bass boat.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 1, 2012)

Hanr3 said:


> Why?



Because those are Yankee clippah's. :lol: 

They have their place but they aren't bass boats. They catch too much wind and draft too much water.


----------



## xbacksideslider (May 1, 2012)

Straight V hull fresh water fishing
https://www.gregorboats.com/angler.htm

V Hull salt water
https://www.gregorboats.com/alaskan_baja.htm

V Hull big salt water
https://www.gregorboats.com/oseries.htm

All of em have high gunnels.

Yeah, they all catch wind; that's the price you pay for the power to weight ratio that kicks glass butt and consequently saves on gas. The future is tin.


----------



## gotmuddy (May 1, 2012)

xbacksideslider said:


> Straight V hull fresh water fishing
> https://www.gregorboats.com/angler.htm
> 
> V Hull salt water
> ...



while those are nice boats they are not bass boats.


----------



## devilmutt (May 1, 2012)

Jim said:


> Dear Santa,
> All I want for Christmas is a Special Edition Xpress with a yamaha 300 hanging off the back. I have been a good boy this year!
> 
> 
> ...



How about a 17 footer with a 115?

https://lacrosse.craigslist.org/boa/2896587302.html


----------



## Hanr3 (May 2, 2012)

Ummm, Bass dont care what boat you use.

Triton builds aluminum bass boats.

Altough based on your specs.
Try this 25' 102" deck with a 250 and all the bells and whistles on the market. All yours for a mear $40 grand plus trailer.
https://www.suntrackerboats.com/boat/?boat=3443

It's got more deck space than any bass boat on the market. :mrgreen:


----------



## Johny25 (May 2, 2012)

I would have no problems catching bass in that Lund Pro-V 2075............ Since when do you need a specific boat to catch fish? I grew up fishing out of a damn canoe and never had any problem putting fish in the boat 8) 

If your going to fish in ankle deep water then why not just take off your shoes and walk out in it and not worry about a $30,000 aluminum bass boat with a shallow draft? :lol: 

Santa please bring me that Lund for Christmas! If I didn't have a wife and kids I would sell my house and buy that Lund and live in that :mrgreen:


----------



## Hanr3 (May 2, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> I would have no problems catching bass in that Lund Pro-V 2075............ Since when do you need a specific boat to catch fish? I grew up fishing out of a damn canoe and never had any problem putting fish in the boat 8)
> 
> If your going to fish in ankle deep water then why not just take off your shoes and walk out in it and not worry about a $30,000 aluminum bass boat with a shallow draft? :lol:
> 
> Santa please bring me that Lund for Christmas! If I didn't have a wife and kids I would sell my house and buy that Lund and live in that :mrgreen:



I hear ya. I'm after an Alumacraft Classic 16' tiller model myself.


----------



## gotmuddy (May 2, 2012)

I am thinking about getting back into tournament fishing, and I thought doing it from a aluminum bass boat would be awesome. Obviously fish dont care what your using but you dont try to race nascar with a monster truck either.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 2, 2012)

Bass don't care what you use but depending on your water and technique, the angler sure as heck cares what he's using.

I've had both and there's no comparison in the fishability of the different designs in certain conditions.


----------



## Johny25 (May 2, 2012)

Maybe you want to just ask this guy if he needs a fishing partner? :mrgreen: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_R1aBoRAAY


----------



## devilmutt (May 2, 2012)

I fish areas in my friend's aluminum bass boat that I would not be able to fish in my V bottom boat. This is not ankle deep water, but water that is 15 feet deep with stumps that sit just below the surface. Another disadvantage to most of the V style boats for Bass fishing is the lower decks. Yes, you can catch fish from any boat, but it's easier and more effective to pitch and flip a jig from the elevated decks of bass boat.


----------



## xbacksideslider (May 2, 2012)

So what light weight - and cheap - tin boat, by make/model, has lots of beam and lots of potential foredeck width?

That overall width would give you the stability to support a foredeck high enough above the water for casting/flipping as well as that better visual angle against glare.


----------



## Hanr3 (May 2, 2012)

xbacksideslider said:


> So what light weight - and cheap - tin boat, by make/model, has lots of beam and lots of potential foredeck width?
> 
> That overall width would give you the stability to support a foredeck high enough above the water for casting/flipping as well as that better visual angle against glare.



Alaskan by Lund

90.5" beam 20' long
If you open the pdf file in the link below they have a it loaded with a ton of gear. 2 55 gallon drums, portable generator, the refreidgerator, plus a whole bunch more gear. This boat is designed to withstand the rigors of outpost living and gauided fishing in the most remote locations in the world.

https://www.lundboats.com/boats/2011-aluminum/alaskan/2000-alaskan-boat


----------



## JamesM56alum (May 2, 2012)

Hanr3 said:


> xbacksideslider said:
> 
> 
> > So what light weight - and cheap - tin boat, by make/model, has lots of beam and lots of potential foredeck width?
> ...




Very kick ass boat.


----------



## Hanr3 (May 2, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> I am thinking about getting back into tournament fishing, and I thought doing it from a aluminum bass boat would be awesome. Obviously fish dont care what your using but you dont try to race nascar with a monster truck either.



To use your own analogy, I'd go with the same thing the rest of the competitors are using. As you pointed out, if your racing you need to run what works for the fastest ones on the track. There are a few Bass Pros that have aluminum boats, however it not their primary boat for tournaments. Dont remember the gentlemans name, however he won a FLW Bass Tournament last year in an aluminum boat. Basically he portage thorugh a drainage culvert and fished a spot no one else could get too. But again, that wasn't his primary tournament boat. 

As for racing NASCAR in a monster truck, have you not seen the Craftsmen Truck series? :mrgreen:


----------



## xbacksideslider (May 3, 2012)

https://walleye.outdoorsfirst.com/board/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=11352

That thread seems to say it all. 

It's physics, the light weight of aluminum has its benefits as well as its costs and those are inverted if you choose fiberglass.

For me, I prefer the fuel economy and ease of handling of aluminum.


----------



## Hanr3 (May 3, 2012)

xbacksideslider said:


> https://walleye.outdoorsfirst.com/board/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=11352
> 
> That thread seems to say it all.
> 
> ...



Same here, light weight, ease of handling, and a aluminum offers a lifetime of use.
Another thread from the same site.
https://walleye.outdoorsfirst.com/board/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=16848&posts=3&start=1


----------

